
People are getting creative with their face masks - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/17/world/gallery/creative-face-masks-trnd/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
Anyone seen people wearing plague doctor masks?

[http://www.ministryofmasks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/04/pe...](http://www.ministryofmasks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/04/pestilence4-1.jpg)

~~~
Libeste
Making one is on my list of things to do after procrastinating.

